# Interstim revision



## nkorab (Jun 13, 2017)

I am so confused on what codes to use for interstim revision. Doctor states explant interstim device, insertion of new device with 
new quad lead of right side. Defunctionalization of existing quals lead on left side.
Complex calibration, analysis.
My co-worker says it should be 64581-50 or LT Rt and 64590. I thought 64585 Lt Rt and 64595.
Are either of us right?

Help!!
Thanks Nancy


----------



## boomba003 (Jun 13, 2017)

*Interstim Revision*

Without the Op Report it is difficult say. 64581, 64585, 64595 and 64590 however are not qualified as bilateral codes so modifier 50 should not be used. It also appears that 95972 was missed. It appears that CPT1 - 64581, CPT - 64590, and CPT - 95972 are the correct combination. I'm assuming based on your co-workers code selection of 64590, that the pulse generator was also replaced.


----------

